# GT #44: Phoenix Suns (30-13) @ Cleveland Cavaliers (23-18) - 1/25



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

* Phoenix Suns (30-13) vs Cleveland Cavaliers (23-18)*

*When: Friday, 7 EST/4 PST
TV: local*

*Suns Projected Starters:*






































*[PG] Steve Nash [SG] Raja Bell [SF] Grant Hill [PF] Shawn Marion [C] Amare Stoudemire*

*Cavs Projected Starters:*






































*[PG] Larry Hughes [SG] Sasha Pavlovic [SF] Lebron James [PF] Drew Gooden [C] Zydrunas Ilgauskas*



*Suns last 10*, (7-3) 









*Suns have been placed on WAKETHE****UP*​


----------



## 604flat_line (May 26, 2006)

Boobie Gibson @ pg

This will be a very interesting, telling game I think.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

I looked at the last game thread for Cavs on their board. Had Hughes at PG. Unless, he's a late scratch.


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

I remember when watching this team was fun, now it just looks like a group of guys going through the motions almost every game. Sad.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Suns up 108-106 with 29.9 secs left.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Marion with 15 ft runner. Suns take lead 110-108. 1.1 secs. 

Game over. Whoa, that was his only shot made? He was 1-4 tonight. 

*Suns 110, Cavs 108*

Nash 26 pts (7-9 from 3), 4 rebs, 9 assists


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Good game guys. The Suns showed a lot of heart and came back from a big deficit. 

Steve Nash is an unbelievable shooter. Good luck with the rest of your season.


----------



## 604flat_line (May 26, 2006)

in the 1st half they didn't give it to Amare and instead forced passes to Skinner and Diaw that resulted in turnovers and fast breaks... second half they gave it to Amare, he scored, then he opened up the floor for the shooters. so the story of the game was they lost bad until they remembered amare then they won.


----------



## bircan (Jul 17, 2005)

Anyone know whats up with Hill? Is he not feeling well? Are we trying to ease him in too early? Only 4 mins in this game for him.


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

Well, besides feeding the ball to Amare in the second half, the real story was that they turned it on defensively in the second half and decided to crash the boards in the final minutes. Just another instance of us knowing that the Suns can be pretty good defensively yet usually don't feel like it. Also, it's because I know they can play well defensively that I believe they'll actually be a different team once the playoffs near since they'll be more active on that end.

And yea, I was surprised too when I heard that it was Marion's only field goal when he hit that floater, lol.

Btw, the WTFU magic continues, haha ^_^


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

I will be so very excited if DJ is in the lineup and Banks isn't from now on! I think that giving him 10 mpg will really help complete this team because it give the starters a few more minutes rest and forces the opposing team to prepare for one more player. I also like his bball iq and defense. His shot will develop and I think he'll be a very good PG in the coming years.


----------



## Zei_Zao_LS (Apr 1, 2005)

DJ's game, from what we've been seeing, fits right in with the Suns. He's also the best perimeter defender on this team, which says a lot. He deserves consistent minutes, lets hope that he keeps getting some.

On that note, I'd like to see Alando Tucker get some minutes. He can play a role on this team that we don't have: A big guard who can score in the post and play defense. His shot is still a little iffy, but he he has very good post moves and when he has played has been very impressive.

Both of our rookies are strong finishers around the rim too, especially Tucker.

On that note, I'd like to restart my "Trade Marion while he still has value!" sentiments. Maybe that's just me though.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Zei_Zao_LS said:


> DJ's game, from what we've been seeing, fits right in with the Suns. He's also the best perimeter defender on this team, which says a lot. He deserves consistent minutes, lets hope that he keeps getting some.
> 
> On that note, I'd like to see Alando Tucker get some minutes. He can play a role on this team that we don't have: A big guard who can score in the post and play defense. *His shot is still a little iffy,* but he he has very good post moves and when he has played has been very impressive.
> 
> ...


that's putting it generously. However, I agree with you that he will be really valuable to the team once his shot comes and his defense improves. As for Marion, I ask you "Where's your loyalty?" Marion has earned the right to retire with the Suns.


----------



## 604flat_line (May 26, 2006)

Marion hasn't earned anything. He's been disappearing of late, he has no heart, he's floundering on the boards this season and his defense has been lacking. Oh yeah, and he hasn't shown any leadership qualities every time we've needed it. He's just got nothing for us that we dont already have.. we have better shot blockers, we have guys that rebound just as good (this season), we have guys that do the things he does for cheaper. Dump him and lets get some pics and/or a good young player.


----------



## bircan (Jul 17, 2005)

I feel Marion's stats will probably continue to drop slowly in the coming years. But stats dont tell the whole story of course. 

But I do think that IF u want him gone, then the time to trade is AFTER this season's run. Simply for the thought that he may not be as attractive in the coming years. 

I'm undecided, but its a shame that we dont have this elusive PF that can star along side Amare and Marion. Incredible game and last minute!


----------



## 604flat_line (May 26, 2006)

bircan said:


> I feel Marion's stats will probably continue to drop slowly in the coming years. But stats dont tell the whole story of course.
> 
> But I do think that IF u want him gone, then the time to trade is AFTER this season's run. Simply for the thought that he may not be as attractive in the coming years.
> 
> I'm undecided, but its a shame that we dont have this elusive PF that can star along side Amare and Marion. Incredible game and last minute!


your 100% right about dealing him in the offseason

I don't think we need a PF, I think we need a traditional C, and not a star. Just a big huge C that can get up and down the court over the course of a Suns game.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

604flat_line said:


> Marion hasn't earned anything.He's been disappearing of late,* he has no heart, he's floundering on the boards this season and his defense has been lacking.* Oh yeah, and he hasn't shown any leadership qualities every time we've needed it. He's just got nothing for us that we dont already have.. we have better shot blockers, we have guys that rebound just as good (this season), we have guys that do the things he does for cheaper. Dump him and lets get some pics and/or a good young player.


All this from a guy who claims Amare plays defense! You also have no idea what you're talking about... at all. This is not a debate because you clearly don't watch the Suns or you don't understand the game. Either way, I don't need to argue this point because you are so incredibly wrong it's not even funny.


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

I think Marion will pick up his intensity and energy effort as the playoffs near since that's what this team is basically trying to do as a whole, and mainly because he'll have to show up in the playoffs if he wants to merit a big contract offer in the offseason to w/e team he wants to go to.


----------



## 604flat_line (May 26, 2006)

IceMan23and3 said:


> All this from a guy who claims Amare plays defense! You also have no idea what you're talking about... at all. This is not a debate because you clearly don't watch the Suns or you don't understand the game. Either way, I don't need to argue this point because you are so incredibly wrong it's not even funny.


When he doesn't play good D he doesn't play good D. Theres nothing complicated about it. Not altering shots, not drawing fouls, giving weak fouls, being slow on rotation, letting guys drive through.. thats not playing the defense he gets paid to play. 

One guy who's relied upon to be a force on the offensive end and who has no help whatsoever as far as interior defense goes can't be lynched every time an opposing big gets over 25/10. Amare is on an island by himself defensively, its even worse now that Skinner has been MIA and Marion has cooled off completely.


----------



## 604flat_line (May 26, 2006)

MeirToTheWise said:


> I think Marion will pick up his intensity and energy effort as the playoffs near since that's what this team is basically trying to do as a whole, and mainly because he'll have to show up in the playoffs if he wants to merit a big contract offer in the offseason to w/e team he wants to go to.


I think he surges toward the end of the season then trails off a bit when the playoffs start.. thats kind of his style, and why he should GTFO the Suns organization. He is not a winner, he's a paycheck player.


----------



## Zei_Zao_LS (Apr 1, 2005)

I think Marion has proven, repeatedly, that the playoffs aren't going to be his place to shine. He has the occasional big game in the playoffs, but he has far too many "7-5-0-1-0" types of games in the playoffs for it to even matter. Any team that realizes all you have to do is keep a player on him who doesn't wander off to play help defense can shut him down.

He has a shaky jumper, his rebounding is based on athleticism (which is declining), his defense is based off of athleticism (... which is declining), his scoring is based off of athleticism (... declining), and his attitude gets worse every season.

I still feel like the prior off season is when we needed to trade him. His trade value keeps going down and down as time goes on... and let's not talk about loyalty to players, he's not loyal to the franchise.


----------



## 604flat_line (May 26, 2006)

Zei_Zao_LS said:


> I think Marion has proven, repeatedly, that the playoffs aren't going to be his place to shine. He has the occasional big game in the playoffs, but he has far too many "7-5-0-1-0" types of games in the playoffs for it to even matter. Any team that realizes all you have to do is keep a player on him who doesn't wander off to play help defense can shut him down.
> 
> He has a shaky jumper, his rebounding is based on athleticism (which is declining), his defense is based off of athleticism (... which is declining), his scoring is based off of athleticism (... declining), and his attitude gets worse every season.
> 
> I still feel like the prior off season is when we needed to trade him. His trade value keeps going down and down as time goes on... and let's not talk about loyalty to players, he's not loyal to the franchise.


This is probably the best post I ever seen concerning Marion and possibly the best post I've seen on the Suns board.

You hit the nail square on the head about dealing him last off season. Trust me, if I had a time machine and my last name was D'Antoni or Colangelo I would make that happen at all costs. 

I am pretty concerned about how we'll find someone to take his contract, and who might want him. Hopefully, with his knowledge of the situation he'll put on a good performance down the stretch and in the playoffs for once, upping his value before we offload him. We need that in order to get anything more than a bag of socks for him.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

The only person that stops Marion is Marion. Some nights he focuses on help work and rotations, things that don't garner stats but win games. It's funny that his game has taken a "dump" while the Suns are winning and playing better defense and offense. Tipped rebounds don't count as rebounds unless you're Kaman. Does Bowen put up huge stats? Is he a good defender?


----------



## 604flat_line (May 26, 2006)

IceMan23and3 said:


> The only person that stops Marion is Marion. Some nights he focuses on help work and rotations, things that don't garner stats but win games. It's funny that his game has taken a "dump" while the Suns are winning and playing better defense and offense. Tipped rebounds don't count as rebounds unless you're Kaman. Does Bowen put up huge stats? Is he a good defender?


When guys he's supposed to help on or at least box out get big pts and rebounds he isn't doing his job.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

How many guys is he supposed to guard again? How many guys can he box out? If Amare doesn't box out or guard his man, how can Marion do double duty like that?


----------



## 604flat_line (May 26, 2006)

IceMan23and3 said:


> How many guys is he supposed to guard again? How many guys can he box out? If Amare doesn't box out or guard his man, how can Marion do double duty like that?


He's supposed to come over and help on the inside. He's also supposed to help on boards. He hasn't been doing neither. Amare can't box out more than 1 guy or gaurd more than 1 guy, and for ****s sake he's supposed to be the offensive force not marion, marion should stay at home for the rebounds at all times but he just looooves to run around. **** him, **** his ugly shot, **** his attitude, and **** his face.

And *uncalled for* for hating on a guy who comes to play every damn night, instead you defend a guy who *****es and whines constantly, can't do the things he's supposed to with consistency, can't show up in the playoffs, and can't break a game open. Marion is a failure at this point in his carreer, Amare is taking off, and it isn't too hard to see who you like.


P.S.: Please don't bother responding to my posts anymore, I won't read it or entertain what you say with a single thought. *edit*


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

You guys need to cool it.


----------

